# Work Permit - extension or new one ?



## xandercage (Apr 25, 2015)

Dear All,
Need some expert advice here. Below is my situation :
1. I am currently on deputation from Company X to Germany for 2 years, so my 
residence permit is tied to the Company X
2. the VISA/Residence Permit gets expired end of May
3. Found a job in Germany and they have sent a contract letter to be signed with 
starting date as August 1st 2015 and i have to confirm or decline by Tuesday 
evening.
4. Found second job in UK which i have to confirm or decline by wednesday.
4. I plan to go back to india end of May , Quit my current Job and come back to take up 
the new job mentioned in 2.

With the above situation , i have couple of questions for which i am looking for answers urgently :-( Please guide me

1. Can i extend/apply for new VISA/Residence permit by producing the new offer letter 
at the Rathaus ? Would they do it knowingly that my new job starts 2 months after 
my current VISA/Resident permit expires ?
2. If above cannot be done , i have to apply for fresh visa from india -
a. What documents should i be getting from my new potential employer to apply for 
visa from india ?
b. Is the BA-Vorabprüfungs-ID mandatory ? Is approval from ZAV mandatory ?
c. What is the exact procedure/support requried from future employer to get this 
ZAV thing to get done smooth and faster ?
3. How long does it typically take to get " National Visa / Work Permit " for germany 
from Bangalore

Kindly give your inputs as i dont want to decline UK offer in case i have risk of getting work permit for germany.

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## xandercage (Apr 25, 2015)

Could somebody help me ? :-(


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You have to give it a bit more than 12 hours. You're asking some very specific questions and there may or may not be someone available on the forum who can help - particularly over the weekend.

It was a long time ago that I last lived in Germany, but I suspect you're going to have to go talk to the Ausländerbehörde office to ask them how best to proceed and what documents they will or won't need. Or ask your employer-to-be to help (especially if you're planning on accepting the job in the UK).

But maybe we can find someone on the forum who has some experience in this area and can advise.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

xandercage said:


> Dear All,
> Need some expert advice here. Below is my situation :
> 1. I am currently on deputation from Company X to Germany for 2 years, so my
> residence permit is tied to the Company X
> ...


It all depends on what kind of job and what kind of salary. Since we know no details I'd also say to go to the local Ausländerbehörde and ask them to assess the situation. 

Regarding your job offer in the UK - is your prosepective UK employer aware that you need to be sponsored? Are they already registered as a sponsor with Home Office? That you currently live in Germany does not exempt you from needing a work visa for the UK/other EU countries.


----------



## sandeepkhaira (May 30, 2012)

xandercage said:


> Dear All,
> Need some expert advice here. Below is my situation :
> 1. I am currently on deputation from Company X to Germany for 2 years, so my
> residence permit is tied to the Company X
> ...


Hi xandercage

Please see responses as follows:
1. Can i extend/apply for new VISA/Residence permit by producing the new offer letter 
at the Rathaus ? Would they do it knowingly that my new job starts 2 months after 
my current VISA/Resident permit expires ?
Ans: Most probably its possible, because you are already living in Germany, you just have present them employment contract, University degrees, old resident permit. may be some other minor document.
2. If above cannot be done , i have to apply for fresh visa from india -
a. What documents should i be getting from my new potential employer to apply for 
visa from india? 
Ans: Again you need employment contract and a big list of documents for employment visa mentioned on Germany Embassy India website.
b. Is the BA-Vorabprüfungs-ID mandatory ? Is approval from ZAV mandatory ?
Ans: No, nothing is required its just a formality.
c. What is the exact procedure/support requried from future employer to get this 
ZAV thing to get done smooth and faster ? 
Ans: Nothing needed from your side.
3. How long does it typically take to get " National Visa / Work Permit " for germany 
from Bangalore
Ans: 2 - 3 months at most.

Thanks!


----------

